
Ask HN: Where to find Financial programming / Financial coding jobs - chad_strategic
TL;DR: Looking for employment resources in Finance Programming &#x2F; Trading algorithms?<p>I&#x27;m in a rock and hard place...<p>I have the ability to write stock trading algorithms. Also Cryptocurrencies, options, and if need be futures and FX.<p>I call myself a depression coder, meaning that during the great recession I couldn&#x27;t find a job, so I took off my MBA in Finance on my resume and started teaching myself php and Mysql. So I don&#x27;t have the Computer Science Degree or do I have the Statistic PHD, but I&#x27;m right in the middle. Currently, I&#x27;m a full employed programmer.<p>What is clear is that market is clearing moving to complete automation.<p>In Addition, I have made my home in Denver, with no desire to move to co-location alley (NJ,NY).<p>With all the list of my demands, I was wondering if any can point me to a website&#x2F;recruiters&#x2F;firms that specialize in algorithmic trading.<p>Some of my work is on my profile link.
======
tixocloud
You might be able to make connections here:
[https://www.wallstreetoasis.com/](https://www.wallstreetoasis.com/)

I usually connect with specific recruiters through LinkedIn. It's been a while
since I dug into this as at one point, I was thinking about financial
engineering. I'll see if I can find my old links.

------
cjbenedikt
Hi Chad, interesting combination of interests/capabilities. Will email you via
your contact link on your website.

------
spraveenitpro
I would like to learn programming for crypto currencies like bitcoin. Any
insights on getting started would be great.

~~~
chad_strategic
It's hard to gauge your where your starting from. But generally speaking
algorithmic cryptocurrency uses some of the same technical indicator as
stocks. (20DMA,200MA,MACD, RSI,etc) I would probably recommend python as it
seems to be the fastest and most popular for high speed stock trading.

